# Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

						Nutzen Sie diese Chance und machen Sie Ihr Hobby zum Beruf: PC Games Hardware sucht ab sofort je eine(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online. Bewerben Sie sich noch heute bei uns und werden Sie Teil unserer Technik-Redaktion.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

So gar keine Rückfragen? Das wundert mich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So gar keine Rückfragen? Das wundert mich.


Wieso eine freie Stelle? Wer geht denn? Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen? 
Oder wollt ihr Euch erweitern und neue Themen abarbeiten und wenn ja, 
welche? 

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieso eine freie Stelle? Wer geht denn? Müssen wir uns Sorgen machen?
> Oder wollt ihr Euch erweitern und neue Themen abarbeiten und wenn ja,
> welche?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen.



Aha, also doch Fragen. ^^

Leider kann ich aus arbeitsrechtlichen Gründen noch nichts Öffentliches sagen. Sorgen sollte sich aber niemand machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Leider kann ich aus arbeitsrechtlichen Gründen noch nichts Öffentliches sagen.


Damit sagst Du doch schon alles. Ogott, ogott, müssen wir Sammeln, braucht Ihr Spenden, müssen wir wieder Pizzen zur Motivationssteigerung vorbeisenden? Oder soll ich meine Nachhilfekindchens auf die Anzeige aufmerksam machen? Aber die sind zu jung. Ich frag mal herum, wer Lust hat.

Auf jedem Fall hat das Thema jetzt ein paar Einträge und sollte wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.  Einen lieben Gruß in die Redaktion und Euch viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Ihr sollt euch nicht sorgen, ihr sollt euch bewerben!


----------



## Stern1710 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Ich würde mich wohl bewerben, würde ich nicht in Österreich wohnen und ein Umzug doch etws zu aufwendig sein


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Wir hatten schon sogar schon einen Südtiroler und die Nordlichter in der Fraktion haben es ähnlich weit "nach Hause". Also keine falschen Ausreden!


----------



## Krolgosh (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Hmm weiß nicht.. Fürth... da besteht ja irgendwie doch so ne natürliche Abneigung zwischen der Oberpfalz und euch. 

Spaß beiseite, viel Glück bei der Auwahl!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Ja, die Franken behaupten standhaft, sie wären keine Bayern und das wäre auch gut so. Genauso wie die Frankfurter immer betonen, dass hinter dem Main das böse Süddeutschland beginnt, sich die Sachsen von "südlich der Mittelgebirge" abgrenzen, für die Hamburger und Berliner alles jenseits der norddeutschen Tiefebene böses Bergvolk ist, die meisten Holsteiner die Elbe als südliche Grenze der akzeptablen Teile Deutschlands betrachten und Flensburger sogar mit viel Abscheu sagen "hinter dem [Nord-Ostsee-]Kanal beginnt Bayern".
Also kurz: Alle hassen euch. Aber du hast jetzt eine einmalige Chance auf Asyl und Integration.

(Sind sinnlose Thread-Pushs außerhalb des Marktplatzes eigentlich auch gegen die Foren-Regeln? )


----------



## Ion (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Wenn ihr mit der Redaktion mal ein wenig näher zu mir ziehen könntet, dann würde ich mir das sogar überlegen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit sagst Du doch schon alles. Ogott, ogott, müssen wir Sammeln, braucht Ihr Spenden, müssen wir wieder Pizzen zur Motivationssteigerung vorbeisenden? Oder soll ich meine Nachhilfekindchens auf die Anzeige aufmerksam machen? Aber die sind zu jung. Ich frag mal herum, wer Lust hat.
> 
> Auf jedem Fall hat das Thema jetzt ein paar Einträge und sollte wieder mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen.  Einen lieben Gruß in die Redaktion und Euch viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl.



Pizza klingt nach einem Plan. 

Leider ist meine große Tochter auch noch zu jung.


----------



## PCGH_Mark (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Ion schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit der Redaktion mal ein wenig näher zu mir ziehen könntet, dann würde ich mir das sogar überlegen



Ich bin 2013 für ein Praktikum von NRW hierher gezogen. Für ein Volo? EZPZ!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Hmm weiß nicht.. Fürth...


Fürth ist der Sitz des Postillon und der Chef Red. ist ein guter Freund von mir. Damit ist Fürth eine der attraktivsten Städte Orte Deutschlands. Mittendrin, tolle Stecken für die Mopeds, gutes Essen, besseres Bier. Komm, da schläg doch das Herz eines jedem Menschen in die Höhe. Und die Redaktion ist auch zu ertragen, schaue ich auf letzte sexistische Anmachvideos. 

Ich denke, so einen Job kann man wirglich empfehlen und es ist ein gutes Sprungbrett. Ich frag man in der Kllientel, die grade ihre Abiprüfungen macht.


----------



## Stern1710 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir hatten schon sogar schon einen Südtiroler und die Nordlichter in der Fraktion haben es ähnlich weit "nach Hause". Also keine falschen Ausreden!


Dummerweise studierte ich dann auch schon Informatik . Aber falls ich mal richtig hart wo durchfalle, überlege ich es mir


----------



## beren2707 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Soll ich meinen Schülern (und Kollegen) den Mittelfinger zei . . . ähh . . . zum Abschied leise winken und die Lehrerquote bei PCGH wieder anheben, nach alter Tradition? 

Ach verdammt, mach' ich wie all die Jahre zuvor ja doch wieder nicht.


----------



## Ion (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



> Sie erhalten eine faire Bezahlung für das Volontariat.


Könnte man das denn mal näher eingrenzen? Ich weiß, ich hab das schon mal gefragt und ich meine, ihr könnte mir das nicht einfach sagen, hier im Thread.
Eine PN mit ein paar Infos wäre nice


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Da es sich an über 18 jährige richtet, ist zumindest der Mindestlohn drin.


----------



## Donutathome (27. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

• Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
Übersetzt heißt das dann, wir suchen einen Journalisten der gerade verfügbar ist und lust hat sich ausbeuten zu lassen?


----------



## fipS09 (27. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Donutathome schrieb:


> • Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
> Übersetzt heißt das dann, wir suchen einen Journalisten der gerade verfügbar ist und lust hat sich ausbeuten zu lassen?



Oder sie suchen jemanden der schon erste Erfahrungen hat und weiß das er die Arbeit mag. Ist doch sonst für alle Beteiligten beschissen.
Oder ist es Ausbeutung wenn man von einem Bewerber zumindest ein bereits absolviertes Praktikum in dem Bereich fordert? 

Sie suchen ja niemanden der den Pulitzer Preis gewonnen hat


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Donutathome schrieb:


> • Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
> Übersetzt heißt das dann, wir suchen einen Journalisten der gerade verfügbar ist und lust hat sich ausbeuten zu lassen?



Ja, genau so ist es: Unser Lebenszweck hier ist es, Menschen auszubeuten. Ich dachte, das geht eindeutig aus der Stellenanzeige hervor.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Oder sie suchen jemanden der schon erste Erfahrungen hat und weiß das er die Arbeit mag. Ist doch sonst für alle Beteiligten beschissen.
> Oder ist es Ausbeutung wenn man von einem Bewerber zumindest ein bereits absolviertes Praktikum in dem Bereich fordert?
> 
> Sie suchen ja niemanden der den Pulitzer Preis gewonnen hat



Die Forderung nach (mindestens) einem (unbezahlten) Praktikum geht tatsächlich oft mit Ausbeutung einher. Wir akzeptieren ausdrücklich auch andere Formen journalistischer Aktivität. (Ehemals) freie Mitarbeiter, Hobby-Redakteure, Schülerzeitung – wenn es als "Artikel" bezeichnet werden kann, gucken wir es uns an. Man muss es leider sagen: Einige Hardcore-Nerds können auf Teufel komm raus nicht schreiben. Kein Gefühl für Argumentationsstrukturen, keine Grammatik, winziges aktives Vokabular, keine Syntax und kein Verständnis für Arbeitsprozesse, Organisation, Methodik? Ich denke, jeder kennt solche Persönlichkeiten aus dem Forenalltag. Ein Volontariat dient zwar der Ausbildung, aber wenn gar kein Grundgerüst vorhanden ist, in dem man Lücken stopfen kann, sind unsere Möglichkeiten irgendwann erschöpft. Umgekehrt sind ein Journalistik-Studium und je ein Jahr Berufserfahrung bei Gala, Surf und TV Spielfilm kein Freifahrtsschein zur PCGH, wenn man "CPU" für eine offen populistische Partei im rechtskonservativen Spektrum hält. 

Letztlich werden an unserer Schnittstelle zwischen Technik-Analyse, Hardware-Tests und Artikel-Schreiben viele Qualitäten gefordert und ein guter Bewerber kann auch über kurze Probetext hinaus grundsätzliches journalistisches Denken bieten/nachweisen.


P.S.: Leute mit Pulitzer-Preisen suchen wir trotzdem. Genauso wie Intel funktionierende 10-nm-CPUs sucht, Microsoft fehlerfreie Windows-Updates, Fallout-76-Spieler einen Sinn und Nvidia die Zugangsdaten zu unseren Bankkonten. Auf "suchen" folgt halt nicht automatisch "finden".


----------



## Pong33 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Wieviel kann man denn eigentlich in dem Bereich verdienen? 
Hab jetzt 45K (Brutto) plus Dienstauto.
Würde sich ein Wechsel hier für mich rentieren?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Wir reden hier von einer Stelle als Auszubildender. Kennst du Azubis, die 4K im Monat bekommen? 

Wobei das Volontariat keine klassische Ausbildung ist. Mehr dazu erfahren Interessenten im Gespräch.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Manu (29. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Pong33 schrieb:


> Wieviel kann man denn eigentlich in dem Bereich verdienen?
> Hab jetzt 45K (Brutto) plus Dienstauto.
> Würde sich ein Wechsel hier für mich rentieren?



Kommt drauf an. Als was arbeitest du jetzt, was hast du gelernt und wie sieht die Berufserfahrung aus?


----------



## Ganjafield (29. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> P.S.: Leute mit Pulitzer-Preisen suchen wir trotzdem. Genauso wie Intel funktionierende 10-nm-CPUs sucht, Microsoft fehlerfreie Windows-Updates, Fallout-76-Spieler einen Sinn und Nvidia die Zugangsdaten zu unseren Bankkonten.



Der war echt gut


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> P.S.: Leute mit Pulitzer-Preisen suchen wir trotzdem. Genauso wie Intel funktionierende 10-nm-CPUs sucht, Microsoft fehlerfreie Windows-Updates, Fallout-76-Spieler einen Sinn und Nvidia die Zugangsdaten zu unseren Bankkonten. Auf "suchen" folgt halt nicht automatisch "finden".



Autsch, das war gut und heftig ^^

Interesse hätte ich schon, aber da ich momentan auf den Philippinen wohne, dürfte das ganze wohl etwas kompliziert werden.

Zudem die journalistische Erfahrungen, da kann ich wohl nicht all zu viel vorzeigen, von einem Artikel hier zu einem Kickstartertitel  vor etwa 5 Jahren mal abgesehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Da solltest du dir in der Tat noch schnell etwas aus den Fingern saugen. 
Ob bei der Online-Stelle langfristig eine Arbeit aus Fernost möglich wäre, muss Thilo entscheiden. Würde uns einen Zeitvorteil gegenüber der um 9 MEZ auf Arbeit erscheinenden Konkurrenz geben ^^. Als Volontär in Ausbildung ist aber die direkte Kommunikation unerlässlich und testende Print-Redakteure sind sowieso auf die Hardware im Testlabor angewiesen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Wobei Taiwan oder Japan fast sogar noch besser wäre. Dann würde er direkt neben der Quelle der großen Hersteller sitzen.


----------



## Oromis16 (30. März 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

...also: Mit Fernglas am Rand der Fabrikgelände 

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche


----------



## Ion (2. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Gibt es denn irgendwelche bestimmten Vorgaben zu den Probeartikeln, außer der Länge?
Soll das was aktuelles sein?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Ion schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendwelche bestimmten Vorgaben zu den Probeartikeln, außer der Länge?
> Soll das was aktuelles sein?



Wohl nicht. Die sollen halt dazu dienen, um festzustellen, ob jemand einigermaßen schreiben kann.


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Früher als Jugendlicher hatte ich mal den Traum Redakteur zu werden. Die Redakteure damals gängiger Videospiel - und Computerzeitschriften waren meine Vorbilder. Heute nicht mehr. Nein, Spaß! 
Ne, beruflich möchte ich das nicht mehr machen und ich glaube da gibt es auch einige hier Forum welche talentierter schreiben können.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche! Ihr werdet schon noch den geeigneten Kandidaten finden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Ion schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendwelche bestimmten Vorgaben zu den Probeartikeln, außer der Länge?
> Soll das was aktuelles sein?



Moin Ion,

Du kannst gerne auch was Bestehendes aufhübschen und mitschicken.


----------



## Ion (3. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne auch was Bestehendes aufhübschen und mitschicken.


Warum eigentlich immer Ultra Details? 
Aber klar, ich ordere mir mal eben 50 Grafikarten und mache den größten Techniktest ever


----------



## jostfun (11. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Ich kenn mich mit den Mietpreisen in Fürth nich so aus, aber kann man vom Gehalt einigermaßen leben oder vegetiert man unterm Bürotisch rum???
Obwohl, dann kann man das Gehalt als Nachtwächter gleich aufbessern! Und wenn ich Raff's GPU-Sucht so betrachte ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



jostfun schrieb:


> ....aber kann man vom Gehalt einigermaßen leben ...


Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre. Bei der Qualität der Ausbildung der PCGH-Redaktion sollte man eigentlich dafür bezahlen! 

Aua, nicht hauen, aua, aaaaua...


----------



## Fr3ak (11. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



jostfun schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit den Mietpreisen in Fürth nich so aus, aber kann man vom Gehalt einigermaßen leben oder vegetiert man unterm Bürotisch rum???
> Obwohl, dann kann man das Gehalt als Nachtwächter gleich aufbessern! Und wenn ich Raff's GPU-Sucht so betrachte ...



Du wirst als Online-Redakteur ohnehin kaum mehr Zeit haben großartig Geld auszugeben, also ja, man kann davon leben.


----------



## rum (11. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Fürth ...
> ... besseres Bier.



Ich bin davon jetzt nicht so überzeugt ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Wir nehmen weiter Bewerbungen für die Onlinestelle an. Freue mich über jede Zuschrift.


----------



## PolluxFix (29. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Ich hoffe, ihr besetzt die Stelle neu, die regelmäßig die Facebook-Posts "verursacht".


----------



## thrustno1 (29. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Aha, also doch Fragen. ^^
> 
> Leider kann ich aus arbeitsrechtlichen Gründen noch nichts Öffentliches sagen. Sorgen sollte sich aber niemand machen.



lol ? erst Fragen warum / ob keine Fragen hat nur um auf die erste Frage gleich zu Antworten das man aus "arbeitsrechtlichen Gründen noch nichts Öffentliches sagen" darf ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PolluxFix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ihr besetzt die Stelle neu, die regelmäßig die Facebook-Posts "verursacht".



Das ist eine Publishing-Suite. Hmmh.


----------



## PolluxFix (29. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist eine Publishing-Suite. Hmmh.



Produziert die automatisch die bösen Grammatik- und Copy-Paste-Fehler, die da so häufig zu lesen sind?


----------



## Bogo36 (29. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

• Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
• Erfahrungen mit Facebook, Twitter, Instagram

Schade, aber da hörts leider auf :/


----------



## HardlineAMD (30. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Wenn der sich die ganzen Beiträge reinziehen muss, die die anderen schreiben, um diese zu korrigieren, dann Chapeau! Endlich mal eine vernünftige Anstellung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. April 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Bogo36 schrieb:


> • Erste journalistische Erfahrungen (Praktika oder freie Mitarbeit bei Zeitschrift oder Online-Portal)
> • Erfahrungen mit Facebook, Twitter, Instagram
> 
> Schade, aber da hörts leider auf :/



Irgendeine schreiberische Bestätigung reicht auch. Blog, News, was auch immer.


----------



## Bogo36 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Reichen auch die Beiträge hier im Forum?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



Bogo36 schrieb:


> Reichen auch die Beiträge hier im Forum?



Wenn sie geeignet sind, entsprechende Qualifikationen nachzuweisen?


----------



## NixxonVII (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir nehmen weiter Bewerbungen für die Onlinestelle an. Freue mich über jede Zuschrift.


Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden und es ist "nurnoch" die  Online-Stelle frei?

Ansonsten hätte ich eventuell Interesse, bin grade in den letzten Zügen meines Abiturs. Und schreiberisch lässt sich da auch online was vorzeigen? Spreche in dem Fall von unserer Schulsite, für die ich mit einem Informatiklehrer zuständig bin/war.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



NixxonVII schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden und es ist "nurnoch" die  Online-Stelle frei?
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich eventuell Interesse, bin grade in den letzten Zügen meines Abiturs. Und schreiberisch lässt sich da auch online was vorzeigen? Spreche in dem Fall von unserer Schulsite, für die ich mit einem Informatiklehrer zuständig bin/war.



Ja, die "Onlinestelle" ist frei. Aber ich weiß gar nicht, warum das so einen schlechten Ruf hat.


----------



## Ion (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



NixxonVII schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden und es ist "nurnoch" die  Online-Stelle frei?


Hast du richtig verstanden


----------



## Delacroix (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, die "Onlinestelle" ist frei. Aber ich weiß gar nicht, warum das so einen schlechten Ruf hat.


Verstehe ich auch nicht. Vielleicht noch Überbleibsel von früher, als Online-Journalismus noch neu war und von vielen Lesern, aber auch Print-Redakteuren von oben herab behandelt wurde. Ist zum Teil heute ja immer noch so. Aber heute ist für manche Führungsfiguren erfolgreicher Industrienationen das Internet auch immer noch Neuland. 

Mein Interesse liegt mehr auf den Spielen als auf der Hardware, die diese Spiele befeuern. Sonst hätte ich mich beworben. Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall!


----------



## biosat_lost (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Also ich überlege schon seit längerer Zeit, ob ich vielleicht auch für diese Stelle in Frage käme?

Denn von meiner Standwarte aus, erfülle ich die Anforderungen alle, theoretisch. 
Mir scheint es fast so, als wäre diese die Stelle die, die am besten auf meine Fähigkeiten und Interessen, bzw. meine Interessen und den daraus resultierenden Fähigkeiten zugeschnitten ist, von allen Stellenauschreibungen die ich jemals las.

Vor Allem, weil ich immernoch überzeugt bin, sehr gut bis eine Steigerung dessen, schreiben zu können. PC-Hardware im Detail und die Sachverhalte darum, sind nach wie vor mein absolutes Hauptinteresse und genug  eigene Erfahrungen damit, die mich dazu befähigen mir nahezu jeden Sachverhalt, bezüglich der Thematik, innerhalb weniger Stunden, vor Augen zu führen, habe ich auch mitlerweile.

Gut journalistische Tätigkeit? 
Also wenn eine jahrelange Stelle in einer Marktforschungsagentur, in der ich als  freier Mitarbeiter: Interviewer von vorgefertigten Marktanalysebögen, Teamleiter und Assistent bei der Auswertung der Erhebungen arbeitete, dann wäre diese Anforderung  damit  beliefert. 

Ansonsten könnte ich noch meine, leider wenig durch Zeugnisse belegte, Tätigkeit als Autor von Kurzgeschichten, Romanen und geschichtlicher Standartliteratur, dafür platzhaltend aufführen, eine Sache die ich letztlich nur durch meine" ewiges Skript" und ein von meinem Vater verfasstes Standartwerk belegen könnte, welchem ich bezogen auf die Syntax, nicht aber den Inhalt, den letzten Schliff gab.

Englisch kann ich gut, es dauert in der Regel wenige Stunden sprechen, bis ich zum  fluently speaker werde, was nach 11 Jahren Englisch, teilweise Leistungskurs( in der Ausbildung), ja auch selbstverständlich sein sollte.
Mit Französich verhällt es sich ähnlich, nur dass es länger dauert, bis ich weniger gut, als ich es beim Englischem kann, Französisch spreche. 

Mit Spanisch vehält es sich sehr ähnlich, noch länger, noch weniger gut, aber bestünde eine Notwendigkeit dahingehend, kann ich Spanisch sprechen und schreiben.  Und ich verstehe Luxembourgisch, was , sollte jemals irgendetwas dort sein, von unschätzbarem Wert sein könnte. 

Mein Deutsch ist im Normallfall nicht weniger gut als das einer studierten Deutsch-LK Studienrätin, manchmal ist es besser als das, manchmal schlechter, deshalb haben wir uns auf unterm Strich gleich gut geeinigt, ich und meine 11 Monate ältere Deutschlehrerinenschwester. Denke, dass das auch durch ein IHK Zeugnis als BK irgendwie nachvollziehbar ist.

Denn das ist neben einem Zeugnis über die Tätigkeit als freier Mitarbeiter dieser Marktforschungargentur, dem Standartwerk, in dem mein Name nur indirekt genannt ist, neben allen Neffen und Nichten, die teilweise zu dem Zeitpunkt noch Säuglinge waren und einigen Einträgen in der CPUZ Hall of Fame, Unkenrufen über mögliche dagewesene Einträge in der 3 D-Mark Hall of Fame, mit einem bestehendem, das Einzige was ich an Belegen über Qualifikationen vorlegen kann.

Eine Frage wäre noch das Alter, da ich mit 42 Jahren ja keine 20 und auch keine 30 mehr bin. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich hier und da schon hörte, ich sähe manchmal viel jünger aus.
Spaß, lustig oder nicht, beiseite. Bin ich zu alt für diese Stelle?
oder möglicherweise  aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen ausgeschlossen davon?
~"""Diese 40000 Zeichen habe ich nämlich schon lange. Oder waren es 4000, das wäre ja was, dass mir das nicht vorher aufgefallen ist"""

Würde jedenfalls versuchen eher 4000 Zeichen, die ich aus dem ganzen Geschreibe selektierte, abzuliefern. 
Wobei es mir ja eher schwer fällt mich kurzzuhalten, wenn ich schreibe, bzw. nicht schwer fällt viel zu schreiben, auch wenn die Zeit knapp ist. Ohne dass die Qualität,  sei sie als Resultat vieler Aspekte des Textes gesehen, schwindet.


----------



## azzih (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Nachwuchs gesucht: PC Games Hardware sucht neue(n) Volontär/in bzw. Junior-Redakteur/in für Print und Online*

Nimms mir nicht böse, aber das Geschreibsel ist die beste Anti-Bewerbung die ich je gelesen habe. Schreib ne Vernünftige Bewerbung an die offizielle Emailadresse und versuch die Smilies wegzulassen und schaue das deine Sätze Sinn machen.


----------

